# Wats the best beading wax???



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi all,

Ive recently been trying different waxes to find the best finish for my car, i currently have.
Megs No 16
Collinite 476S
Vics Collectors
P21S

So far i have found Collinite to be the best beeder, has everyone else found this??

All of the following waxes have been applied in the same way, Clay, Carlack NSC, Carlack LLS, applied with foam applicator, left to haxe using the swipe test then buffed off, little qd after and hey presto.

Pic of collinite beeding









Pic of collectors on O/S of car and Megs no16 on N/S (did half and half to compare) there both 'none tight' beeding

















Has anyone else found ones on my list that are better than colli and maybe im not doing something right?
If anyone has found other waxes that are better beeding than the first pic, id be grateful to know. I like Tight beads and not fried egg shaped as in second pic. 
The search for the best beeder continues......

Ben


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

You're right the collinite is one of if not the best you can buy for beading. I find 2 fresh layers of the high end zimol waxes bead like mad too.


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

ive never tried the Zym0l, mainly due to its price, have read good reviews about it.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Z waxes have very tight, small beading characteristics


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not being funny or anything  but why are really tight beads so important? It's not an indication of how well that particular LSP is protecting the paint - a clean or freshly machine polished surface with no LSP on it at all will bead paint very well. Of course, if you just like the look of them that's fine, I just wondered why you were asking?


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Without getting too scientific, the beading characyeristics and the ability to protect are related. The water beads due to the surface energy being insufficiant to overcome the surface tension of the water. This same low energy surface inhibits adhesion and so contaminants will not 'stick' to it as easily. Good beading=protected paint (at least from adhering contaminants!)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Zym0l stuff beads amazingly well - small tight and tall beads :thumb:

Colli is good, and today I put some 845 on before a shower and it was also superb 

I hear FK1000P beads insanely even when dirty


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

(swissvax) best of show wax pic..


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Z Vintage is the best i've seen, tighter and higher than Royale, but Concours is pretty close to both.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> Without getting too scientific, the beading characyeristics and the ability to protect are related. The water beads due to the surface energy being insufficiant to overcome the surface tension of the water. This same low energy surface inhibits adhesion and so contaminants will not 'stick' to it as easily. Good beading=protected paint (at least from adhering contaminants!)


Yes, I know that they are related, I just meant that the really tight beads like the OP is wanting do not necessarily mean he's getting the best protection - many sealants and also BH Autobalm have flatter and less light, uniform beads but can offer greater protection than a wax which usually gives really small, tight beading.

Apply one half of a bonnet with something like P21s or Z***l Carbon and then Zaino or BH Autobalm to the other half. The waxed side will have the tightest and most uniform beading, but I know which side will be getting the best protection.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

lanciamug said:


> Without getting too scientific, the beading characyeristics and the ability to protect are related. The water beads due to the surface energy being insufficiant to overcome the surface tension of the water. This same low energy surface inhibits adhesion and so contaminants will not 'stick' to it as easily. Good beading=protected paint (at least from adhering contaminants!)


This doesn't explain, and indeed actually contradicts the performance of say Duragloss or Zaino in practice though - neither product is a tight beader, but I find consistently that cars treated with them stay cleaner for longer than cars with waxes thus the product with less tight beading is keeping the dirt off more (wihtout being scientific)... So, I would venture to say that beading alone has little to do with it. Yes, I agree the origin of beading, which will be why perfectly clean, totally unprotected paint will also bead water and quite tightly too  But I would be fell sweer to relate the beading to any degree of protection level, or lack of tight beading as being an idication of poor protection as this simply is not the case.

I acutally find P21S is a very tight beadiong wax on initial application, but prtection dies away very quickly from it (tested by the squeak test), ***** waxes also bead water tightly...

However while tight beading is very pretty to look at, I have seen cars being rained on with very tight beading and then drying to loads of tiny little waterspots which is non-ideal and always something worth bearing in mind.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> This doesn't explain, and indeed actually contradicts the performance of say Duragloss or Zaino in practice though - neither product is a tight beader, but I find consistently that cars treated with them stay cleaner for longer than cars with waxes thus the product with less tight beading is keeping the dirt off more (wihtout being scientific)... So, I would venture to say that beading alone has little to do with it. Yes, I agree the origin of beading, which will be why perfectly clean, totally unprotected paint will also bead water and quite tightly too  But I would be fell sweer to relate the beading to any degree of protection level, or lack of tight beading as being an idication of poor protection as this simply is not the case.
> 
> I acutally find P21S is a very tight beadiong wax on initial application, but prtection dies away very quickly from it (tested by the squeak test), ***** waxes also bead water tightly...
> 
> However while tight beading is very pretty to look at, I have seen cars being rained on with very tight beading and then drying to loads of tiny little waterspots which is non-ideal and always something worth bearing in mind.


^^^ That's what I said! You just copying my posts now, Dave? :lol: (only kidding, mate )


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

For me Zimol Vintage has the best beading


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for comments all. Pit Viper i just like the look of the tigter taller more uniform beeds.....its the OCD coming out again..!
It annoys me when there funny shaped.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ben said:


> thanks for comments all. Pit Viper i just like the look of the tigter taller more uniform beeds.....its the OCD coming out again..!
> It annoys me when there funny shaped.


I know exactly where you're coming from, mate  - we've all got it, so don't feel ashamed! :lol:


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

lol im not, all of the neighbours and GF think im mad.....maybe i am!!! aww well....on to beads!!! lol


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

I can feel one of DaveKG' PhDs coming on. 'An explanation of the protective mechanisms of automotive cosmetic enhancement coatings, with particular reference to the contact angle of water achieved'. I look forward to it!!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I've always found the beading from Collectors very impressive.

These were over Carlack Nano on a well polishhed surface.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

3 coats of bos


----------



## TheSam101 (Jun 8, 2007)

1 coat of EGP


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yesterdays fresh application of Colli 845










and as a comparison, here is jeffs Werkstat AJT sealant


----------

